# ObamaCare Bronze Health Plan



## boedicca (Sep 28, 2013)

Wow.  Is this thing expensive:








How this looks is that the only benefit one gets is 3 doctors visits with copays of $60, and then everything else has to apply to the deductible.   A family would have to spend $5,000 before being covered for anything, and then the co-pays are enormous.


What a rip-off!

ObamaCare Bronze Plan Details - Medicoverage.com


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 28, 2013)

If NSA is reading this forum you're in deep shit.

Truth kills.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 28, 2013)

We've all been in trouble for decades, bub.


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 28, 2013)

How much is the monthly premium per person x 12?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 28, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Wow.  Is this thing expensive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But the insurance companies love it.  So do the pols who are taking kickbacks from the insurance companies.


----------



## Greenbeard (Sep 28, 2013)

...bronze plans are high-deductible plans. Get it?


----------



## deltex1 (Sep 28, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Wow.  Is this thing expensive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is the Emperor aware of this?


----------



## deltex1 (Sep 28, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> ...bronze plans are high-deductible plans. Get it?



Yeah...the less deductible, the cheaper the plan ...right Gertrude?


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 28, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Wow.  Is this thing expensive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How come you failed to mention the actual monthly cost of this basic plan? Is it still a ripoff if it costs as little as $5/month?


----------



## Antares (Sep 28, 2013)

gallantwarrior said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  Is this thing expensive:
> ...



They do?

Why?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 28, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> ...bronze plans are high-deductible plans. Get it?



High deductibles or high monthly payments, what's the difference?  The insurance companies still get theirs, and the pols still get their kickbacks.  The consumer gets screwed.  Hey, are STDs covered?


----------



## Antares (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  Is this thing expensive:
> ...



Yes it is because the Tax Payers pay the balance.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 28, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> How much is the monthly premium per person x 12?



Her article states that this plan will range from $1 to $226, depending on age and subsidies.


----------



## Antares (Sep 28, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> ...bronze plans are high-deductible plans. Get it?



Greenie, why did Bammy make true HDQP availiable to only to people under 30?


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 28, 2013)

Roo said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



How much is that? 

When you don't answer we'll both know which one of us likes to talk out of their ass.


----------



## Caroljo (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  Is this thing expensive:
> ...



So what is it?  If you know please tell us....I doubt it would be so cheap.  And that really doesn't matter, it's still unaffordable for many people.  How is this going to help anyone?  The poor will still go to the ER and never pay a dime.  There will be bankruptcy's because of medical costs.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 28, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Wow.  Is this thing expensive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You expected Obamacare to cover something?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 28, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> ...bronze plans are high-deductible plans. Get it?



I had a better high deductible plan before Obamacare. Funny thing, I can't keep it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  Is this thing expensive:
> ...



Yes, because I have to buy it.


----------



## Antares (Sep 28, 2013)

Greenie....when did you become a coward?


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 28, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



It's in the link provided in the OP. It's actually as cheap as $1 for those who truly can't afford it. Which is kind of the point of this whole thing. 

Feel better now?


----------



## Greenbeard (Sep 28, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > ...bronze plans are high-deductible plans. Get it?
> ...



Gripping story, thanks.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > ...bronze plans are high-deductible plans. Get it?
> ...



No you didn't.


----------



## Vox (Sep 28, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> ...bronze plans are high-deductible plans. Get it?



the silver are even worse ones.

this whole train wreck is a disaster. Get it?


----------



## Trajan (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  Is this thing expensive:
> ...



costs who?  someone is paying the rest, becasue no plan can actually cost that little when the rubber meets the road,  somewhere a balloon is being squeezed...and guess who is the air in that balloon? 

get it?


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



No you don't. You can choose from a variety of plans.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 28, 2013)

Trajan said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Before Obama was ever President you were subsidizing the cost of healthcare for those who couldn't afford it. But in a much more inefficient manner. 

Get it?

Of course you don't.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Unless, of course, they actually need to use it, then it costs them over $5000.


----------



## Antares (Sep 28, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Greenbeard said:
> ...



Why did Bammy make true HDHP availiable only to people under 30?


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



Tell us.. How much should a high deductible plan cost. I'd love to hear your expert opinion.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Greenbeard said:
> ...



I did, it didn't force me to pay for things I didn't want, like birth control, which I don't need, and my doctors visits were only $20 because I negotiated with the doctor so he didn't have to file insurance paperwork on me. Now he does, I can't buy the bronze plan because it is limited to people under 40, and I have to pay the extra 40 bucks so the doctor can file a claim with whatever plan I end up getting.

Best part, you get to pay the rest of my premium.


----------



## Antares (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Apparently you know...enlighten us?


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Did your previous plan have an annual cap on coverage.....yup.
Did your previous plan have the ability to dump you due to preexisting conditions....yup.

Like I said... Your previous plan was certainly not better. Not if you actually wanted to be insured.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



That was funny.

There are exactly 4 companies I can chose from, down from the 15 I had last year, and they all sell the exact same plan with limited networks choices for doctors.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 28, 2013)

Roo said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I think $1/month sounds pretty cheap as stated in the article. What do you think?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



It shouldn't fucking cost anything unless a person wants to buy it by choice.


----------



## Antares (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



*Did your previous plan have an annual cap on coverage.....yup.
*

Sorry kid, VERY few have an "annual" cap.

*Did your previous plan have the ability to dump you due to preexisting conditions....yup.*

Sorry kid, not unless fraud was involved.

You are an idiot.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



What's the conservative response for a situation like this.... Let me think.....


Oh that's right..... You're free to move somewhere else that has choices you do like. 

How did I do?


----------



## Antares (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



I don't have to "think", I know you are an idiot.

Who pays the rest kid?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Did my previous plan have an annual cap?

No, it was a catastrophic plan that didn't kick in until I broke a certain amount, and had no annual cap because it was only good for a year.

Did it cover preexisting conditions? 

It actually did, if my expenses were catastrophic.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 28, 2013)

Roo said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Stop now. You're obviously involved in something you know nothing about. Educate yourself.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



I think the article is a flat out lie based on the fact that you support it.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



So it should be free?

Try answering the actual question this time.


----------



## Antares (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



That was funny, thank you for making me laugh 

I do this every day for a living, I work for BCBS....you?


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 28, 2013)

Roo said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



The same people who paid it before granny.


----------



## Antares (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Tell me....why did Prez Nigga/Cracka make the High Ded plans availiable to ONLY people under 30?


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > How much is the monthly premium per person x 12?
> ...




Yes, I read,

"...average Bronze plan for a 40 year old is $226..."

meaning that 40 year old would pay over $9k a year before receiving any benefits.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



Which part is a lie? Your fellow conservative sheep posted it. 

Funny that you think it's a lie now that you see how much it actually costs.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 28, 2013)

Mandates! The GOP's way to try and force poor people to have even less cash in the name of personal responsibility.....turn out to be the way real Americans must force nutter deadbeats to pull up those bootstraps!

The irony!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



I knew you were stupid, but that isn't even close to what I said.

For the none idiots, no one should be forced to pay for insurance they do not need in order to cut the costs for people that have political power.


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 28, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> So what is it?  If you know please tell us....I doubt it would be so cheap.  And that really doesn't matter, it's still unaffordable for many people.  How is this going to help anyone?  The poor will still go to the ER and never pay a dime.  *There will be bankruptcy's because of medical costs*.




And undocumented immigrants will also continue to go to the ER and never pay a dime.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 28, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



How much should a basic high deductible plan cost? In your opinion.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 28, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I'm in the same boat. My office visits were $35 for the general, for the urologist it is $50. Just remember, it won't take away our current insurance.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Wow, another lie.

The source is not conservative.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 28, 2013)

Holy shit! Every nutter here is suddenly the holder of a catastrphic plan that won't meet the ACA criteria! It is fucking amazing. It is as if some radio host talked about this on his show! Uncanny!


----------



## Antares (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



This is what I do for a living..kid.
Why did Bammy make true HDHP availiable to only people under 30?


----------



## Antares (Sep 28, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Holy shit! Every nutter here is suddenly the holder of a catastrphic plan that won't meet the ACA criteria! It is fucking amazing. It is as if some radio host talked about this on his show! Uncanny!



C'mon kid, as of Jan 1 ONLY people under 30 can buy them, why?


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 28, 2013)

Roo said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



Wife died from cancer and we hit the cap on our "Cadillac" plan. BCBS too. So I know these things from first hand real world experience unfortunately.

Working the cafeteria line at an insurance company doesn't make you an expert on insurance coverage. Sorry.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 28, 2013)

Roo said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



Prez Nigga? 

Ok we're done.


----------



## Antares (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



No annual limts here kid, just lifetime, I am sorry about your wife but VERY few plans have an annual limit.

I was independent for 6 years...there aren't better plans than BCBS.

You lose.


----------



## Antares (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Cracka/Nigga get it right you pussy


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I asked how much a high deductible plan should cost. 

Your answer had nothing to do with what I asked. Try again.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



The thread creator is not conservative??


----------



## Antares (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD....you can run but it reveals how weak you are.

You know nothing about this and yet you pretend you do.

Your wife didn't "die" because of it you pussy....you didn't even have one.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 28, 2013)

Medicare for all would make more sense....


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 28, 2013)

Roo said:


> RDD....you can run but it reveals how weak you are.
> 
> You know nothing about this and yet you pretend you do.
> 
> Your wife didn't "die" because of it you pussy....you didn't even have one.



I'm sorry I even mentioned my wife to a psychopath such as you. How low will you go and question something like that? Please put me on ignore and save us both the trouble.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 28, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> ...bronze plans are high-deductible plans. Get it?



Sure, Cass.

We'd never have figured that out without you


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Several years ago I had HD plans for a family of four.
Yearly premium was almost $600. 
I didn't have an issue paying cash for a Dr appt or a mammogram.
I certainly didn't run myself to the ER to get 'free' care.
I planned for the possibility of catastrophic episodes and needing to pay the HD.

The point is, this is what I chose for my family.
Can't find that choice now.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 28, 2013)

Can someone tell me why a 55 year old male, who has had their individual catastrophic policy cancelled due to the ACA, now has to pay for the following coverage:

Maternity and newborn care
Pediatric services, including oral and vision care

????


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 28, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



How does any of that change now?

How much will a similar plan cost your family now? Have you priced it out yet?


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 28, 2013)

This also provides free annual check ups. Important.

6k cap is a lot better than much more and bankruptcy, loss of assets...

Also guaranteed, no cut offs.


----------



## Antares (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > RDD....you can run but it reveals how weak you are.
> ...



Fuck off you liar, she never existed...you are simply trying to hide behind your lie.

You don't know shit about HC and if you persist I will continue to beat the shit out of you with this shit.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 28, 2013)

It's one thing to disagree in politics. It's another to behave in the manner that Roo is behaving. My wife was a wonderful woman who I miss every day. I hesitantly mentioned her but I wanted you to know that I am debating from a point of view that is based on real experiences.  I don't need to justify or prove anything about her and the fact that you felt the need to take our debate to the level of questioning something like that. Well that's enough for me. 

Best of luck to everyone but this isn't a place for me.


----------



## Antares (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> It's one thing to disagree in politics. It's another to behave in the manner that Roo is behaving. My wife was a wonderful woman who I miss every day. I hesitantly mentioned her but I wanted you to know that I am debating from a point of view that is based on real experiences.  I don't need to justify or prove anything about her and the fact that you felt the need to take our debate to the level of questioning something like that. Well that's enough for me.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone but this isn't a place for me.



Bye.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 28, 2013)

Innovation shouldn't' be taxed out of business. This is one area this nation is good at...


Let's both repeal this piece of crap tax.


----------



## Trajan (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



yes, I get that, and? 



the differences are; my access, cost (except minimally) and care wasn't effected,  see how that works? And god knows what the poor schleps in the indy market are going to have to go thru...

AND,  I see you overlooked my balloon squeeze reference. You do get _that_, right?  Of course you don't 



and whats more to the point really, is; where is the cost curve bending?


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 28, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



It is unavailable now.


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 28, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> Can someone tell me why a 55 year old male, who has had their individual catastrophic policy cancelled due to the ACA, now has to pay for the following coverage:
> 
> Maternity and newborn care
> Pediatric services, including oral and vision care
> ...



In case he knocks someone up???


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 28, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Holy shit! Every nutter here is suddenly the holder of a catastrphic plan that won't meet the ACA criteria! It is fucking amazing. It is as if some radio host talked about this on his show! Uncanny!



I know right. There rw'ers were paying a "stealth tax" to subsidize those who didn't have insurance before the ACA anyway. They won't admit it or, more likely, they couldn't figure it out.

Anyway, we've already been over all this and had an election where a candidate ran on repealing the ACA & lost 







we've already been over all this people and had an election where a candidate ran on repealing the ACA & lost


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 28, 2013)

Taxing innovation to death = antiscience and down right stupid.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 29, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...




If you hit a cap on your plan it wasn't a Cadillac plan, it was a plan with a cap. Anyone with real world experience would nknow that, which leads me to believe that you are lying about everything else.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 29, 2013)

Roo said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



One of the things that drives up the cost of healthcare for everyone is the fact that Cadillac plans, by design, have low copays and no spending limits, which encourages overuse of health care. I find it hard to believe that anyone could hit a yearly limit on a plan that is designed not to have limits.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 29, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



My answer still stands, it shouldn't cost anything anything unless a person wants to buy it by choice. Obamacare is all about forcing people to do what you want because you took all the opinions you formed on your own, handed them over to the government, and let them reissue you new ones.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 29, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Wouldn't know, I don't pretend to be able to label people that can actually think for themselves, like the original poster. I only slap labels on people who allow others to think for them, like you.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 29, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Medicare for all would make more sense....



That is something I still think would make things worse, but it would have been infinitely better than the crap they came up with.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 29, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> Can someone tell me why a 55 year old male, who has had their individual catastrophic policy cancelled due to the ACA, now has to pay for the following coverage:
> 
> Maternity and newborn care
> Pediatric services, including oral and vision care
> ...



Because the government, in its infinite wisdom, has determined that we run the risk of an unwanted pregnancy and childbirth. 

And because common sense is illegal.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 29, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> This also provides free annual check ups. Important.
> 
> 6k cap is a lot better than much more and bankruptcy, loss of assets...
> 
> Also guaranteed, no cut offs.



The checkups are not free.

Repeat that until you no longer tell anyone that something is free when it isn't.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 29, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> It's one thing to disagree in politics. It's another to behave in the manner that Roo is behaving. My wife was a wonderful woman who I miss every day. I hesitantly mentioned her but I wanted you to know that I am debating from a point of view that is based on real experiences.  I don't need to justify or prove anything about her and the fact that you felt the need to take our debate to the level of questioning something like that. Well that's enough for me.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone but this isn't a place for me.



You don't like getting caught in a lie so stupid that it indefensible don't use it in the first place. It would be impossible for your wife to have died from your Cadillac plan hitting an annual spending limit. If you insist that happened, you must be lying about it. Since it is inconceivable to Roo that you would lie about your wife dying, he jumped to the more palatable conclusion that you lied about being married.


----------



## Politico (Sep 29, 2013)

Glad you huys all know what the numbers are because no one else does.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 29, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> Can someone tell me why a 55 year old male, who has had their individual catastrophic policy cancelled due to the ACA, now has to pay for the following coverage:
> 
> Maternity and newborn care
> Pediatric services, including oral and vision care
> ...




Well?

Where is this person's choice?  He can no longer choose to not have these things that he does not want and sure the hell does not need.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 29, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone tell me why a 55 year old male, who has had their individual catastrophic policy cancelled due to the ACA, now has to pay for the following coverage:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=gtyf7UHXNTM]Remy: Obamacare Video Contest Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Holy shit! Every nutter here is suddenly the holder of a catastrphic plan that won't meet the ACA criteria! It is fucking amazing. It is as if some radio host talked about this on his show! Uncanny!



Look how amazed you are at the number of people who are responsible and purchased individual insurance for themselves.  You are so shocked by the very idea that you just sit there mocking them.  Not everyone is an irresponsible mooch you know.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 29, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit! Every nutter here is suddenly the holder of a catastrphic plan that won't meet the ACA criteria! It is fucking amazing. It is as if some radio host talked about this on his show! Uncanny!
> ...



Listen here, dummy.......I am specifically referring to the liars here who have conveniently decide to claim that they have a plan that will be phased out by the law. Everyone who has insurance through a job pays for it too, dummy. Do you think it is free?

If you are a person beyond the age of 30 or so.....and you are opting to buy a high deductible catastrophic health care plan......you are throwing money away. A tenty-something...maybe makes sense. But once you have assets to protect and likely a family.......a catastrophic plan is stupid. It does not help you to remain healthy in any way. 

The fact is that this law is not designed to help people who already have and can afford a plan. It is meant to help those who don't have one due to being denied and those who cannot afford one. And since a catastrophic  plan is a bullshit ripoff, they have been pretty much excluded from the law. 

It is not about mooches, you arrogant fuck. It is about working poor....who have had no access to affordable Heath care. It is way past due.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 29, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  Is this thing expensive:
> ...




Nope.  This is exactly what I expected.   The Bronze Plan is really just a super duper expensive catastrophic care plan.


----------



## dblack (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> It is not about mooches, you arrogant fuck. It is about working poor....who have had no access to affordable Heath care. It is way past due.



No, it's about power and control, in this case centralizing control over our access to health care.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 29, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...




It's still not cheap with a $5,000 deductible and 30% copays, bub.


----------



## dblack (Sep 29, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Exactly. I'm not wasting much time looking at the numbers yet. With all the subsidies and maneuvering going on, nothing we're seeing now is going to be accurate. But all indications are that we're going to be getting the same shit at much higher prices and no right to refuse. Fuck congress for selling us.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 29, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...




Ahahahha!  Yes, we can choose from a handful of grossly expensive plans because the government is forcing us to!

Now, that's Choice We Can Believe In!

Not.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 29, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> Can someone tell me why a 55 year old male, who has had their individual catastrophic policy cancelled due to the ACA, now has to pay for the following coverage:
> 
> Maternity and newborn care
> Pediatric services, including oral and vision care
> ...





And don't forge Mlle Fluke's birth control!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 29, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone tell me why a 55 year old male, who has had their individual catastrophic policy cancelled due to the ACA, now has to pay for the following coverage:
> ...



...And are no doubt very expensive.
Better we think of the "village" we live in and how our contributions to pay for another "villager" really makes our life better.  Never lose sight of the idea that those who stand to benefit the most from what is taken from you know far better than you how to expend your resources.


----------



## daveman (Sep 29, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Greenbeard said:
> ...



If you like your health care plan, you can keep your health care plan."

-- President Barack Obama, Liar-in-Chief


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 29, 2013)

daveman said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Gotta learn to read between the lines, he meant, "as long as you like the healthcare plan you are directed to purchase".


----------



## boedicca (Sep 29, 2013)

gallantwarrior said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...





Our taxes and contributions are largely used to enable Big Government Careerists, Big Government Corporate-Bankster Cronies, and Loafers to live far better than they would if they had to actually do real work.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 29, 2013)

daveman said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...




But at this point, What Difference Does It Make?


----------



## daveman (Sep 29, 2013)

gallantwarrior said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Greenbeard said:
> ...


In Soviet Amerika, insurance pick _you!_


----------



## Antares (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



*
Listen here, dummy.......I am specifically referring to the liars here who have conveniently decide to claim that they have a plan that will be phased out by the law.*

ALL non compliant plans end...it really isn't hard thing to grasp....


----------



## daveman (Sep 29, 2013)

boedicca said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Greenbeard said:
> ...



None.  Bend over and spell "run".


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 29, 2013)

When my husband was chronically underemployed back in '05, we were bumped onto a new health 'insurance' which was not quite as good as the Bronze Plan in the OP.  We were being charged just under $500/month for it.  There was NO coverage for hospital, ER or ambulance services, and no cap on our OOP expenses.

Thank GOD and a wonderful little company called Seachange, we were only on that 'plan' for 61 days - 63 is the critical number for maintaining the same level of coverage.   Oh, did I mention that we were over 50 AND that husband had had a couple of surgeries for arterial stents?

And yes, my husband was indeed working then, and making a decent salary.  But the job shop he worked for had mostly younger employees who thought of 'health insurance' as what one might need after breaking a leg while skiing......so they switched over to the rinky-dink 'coverage' because it was half the price.

I would not be happy with that Bronze Plan's level of coverage, no - but at half the price of the crappy 'plan' we had for those 61 days EIGHT YEARS AGO - it's not such a horrible thing.  

Husband now works for a very large company which offers a 401K that matches 3% of your salary for contributions and cuts profit-sharing checks every single year....  those have ranged between 2-4 % of gross salary.  They also get paid holidays, company-provided life insurance (annual salary level), and really cheap dental care:  there's even a 'legal care' plan for around $12/month.

I haven't gotten the full package for the 'open enrollment' yet - but they are pushing these 'Health Savings Account' plans with very high deductibles.  They are paying about 75% of the premiums.  And if you take the HSA plan, they give you $1500/year towards the HSA *plus* $500 more if you get certain (free) screenings and consults.  The HSA plan only costs about $260/month.....


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 29, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> When my husband was chronically underemployed back in '05, we were bumped onto a new health 'insurance' which was not quite as good as the Bronze Plan in the OP.  We were being charged just under $500/month for it.  There was NO coverage for hospital, ER or ambulance services, and no cap on our OOP expenses.
> 
> Thank GOD and a wonderful little company called Seachange, we were only on that 'plan' for 61 days - 63 is the critical number for maintaining the same level of coverage.   Oh, did I mention that we were over 50 AND that husband had had a couple of surgeries for arterial stents?
> 
> ...



PJ Lifestyle » Health Savings Accounts: A Healthcare Solution if Someone Could Explain Them


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 29, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > It's one thing to disagree in politics. It's another to behave in the manner that Roo is behaving. My wife was a wonderful woman who I miss every day. I hesitantly mentioned her but I wanted you to know that I am debating from a point of view that is based on real experiences.  I don't need to justify or prove anything about her and the fact that you felt the need to take our debate to the level of questioning something like that. Well that's enough for me.
> ...



Not just possible, its very common.

I know of two cases - one was breast cancer, the other was open heart surgery. 

If not the cap, the insurance company can just drop you.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Prove they are liars.

I've never made the claim that anything is free, it's the left that continually does that.

Says who?  You?  Who the hell are you to decide that because a catastrophic plan isn't right for you it isn't right for someone else? 

Of course it does.  It's insurance against catastrophic illness.  

The fact is that this law will soak people who were responsible and bought insurance that fit their needs.  Pre-existing conditions should be covered, they should not get the same rates as those without pre-existing conditions.  We are now picking up the tab for those people, our premiums will substantially increase.  The fact is this law is taking away choice.  "If you like your plan, your doctor -- you can keep them".  Obama is a liar.  

ACA is government taking away choice and forcing its will onto the people.

Oh look at the tolerant leftist calling people dummy, liar, and arrogant fucks just because they have a different pov.  Bugger off.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher 





> It is not about mooches, you arrogant fuck. It is about working poor....who have had no access to affordable Heath care. It is way past due.



Why do rw's think that paying for one's own insurance is "mooching". 

They also believe that getting free care at the emergency room is not socialism.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 29, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> LoneLaugher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They don't. Try reading what is written instead of what you think is written.  

It. Isn't. Free.  Gaaa, you leftists are thick.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 29, 2013)

Roo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Yes.....and?!!!!

My point is that I find it odd that ALL OF A SUDDEN so many of our resident nutters have plans that are non-compliant. Get it? They are not being honest. They heard that these shitty plans will be dropped and they wanted to come here and lie so they could claim that 
Obamacare is taking their health insurance away. 

Fucking liars gotta lie.


----------



## daveman (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Yes.....and?!!!!
> 
> My point is that I find it odd that ALL OF A SUDDEN so many of our resident nutters have plans that are non-compliant. Get it? They are not being honest. They heard that these shitty plans will be dropped and they wanted to come here and lie so they could claim that
> Obamacare is taking their health insurance away.
> ...


And your proof is...?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 29, 2013)

daveman said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.....and?!!!!
> ...



The fact that none of them will provide the details of their plans.....the name of the product, especially. The timing......so many have come here in the past week and made the claim. Three weeks ago....before it was widely broadcast that these shit plans were going away.....everyone had great comprehensive plans for great prices. 

You ought to know by now, Dave.....that I have a pretty good bullshit detector. Wrong sometimes.....but not often.


----------



## Antares (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



LOL....ummm...it IS taking their plan away...again that is just obvious.

They are being FORCED to buy a compliant plan, Prez Cracka lied...just admit it.


----------



## Annie (Sep 29, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> ...bronze plans are high-deductible plans. Get it?



and you 'get' that folks just getting bye really are not going to be able to pay the costs? Thus 'reform' isn't? Get it?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 29, 2013)

Roo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



You might be a bit crazy. You seem to skip over the important part of posts. It is tiresome.


----------



## Antares (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




LOL, youthink you calling someone a liar is the "important" part of a post...sorry, it isn't.

The "fact" is that American's are being FORCED to buy something because of Bammy's Law...the same Law that strips them of the plan they currently have and like....despite CrackaAss telling them that this NOT happen....which IS the topic THEY are talking about...

Apparently your over inflated ego makes you think you can dictate the direction of someone else's posts....um, no.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 29, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> ...bronze plans are high-deductible plans. Get it?



Yeah, we got it.

You might not like how we give it back to you


----------



## daveman (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


What I know my now is that you believe what you want to believe.  

You have no proof.  You have wishful thinking. 

Dismissed.


----------



## Greenbeard (Sep 29, 2013)

Annie said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > ...bronze plans are high-deductible plans. Get it?
> ...



If you want a lower deductible (plus cost-sharing reductions that reduce the plan's out-of-pocket costs further, if your family is "just getting bye[sic]"), then buy a silver plan.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 29, 2013)

daveman said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



If you could possibly dismiss me.....you would not have to exclaim it so often. A lot of you nutters like to say that at the end of posts. As if any of you ever shut anyone up.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...





You Barking Moonbats have only three types of responses:

1. "You're stupid."
2. "You're lying."
3. "Oh, just shut up."


Nobody here is obligated to provide specific details that breach his right to privacy.

So, fuck off.


----------



## Antares (Sep 29, 2013)

boedicca said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Good god man, thats LL somebody died and made him the Forum king.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm not a man, bub.

I'm a gal.

And LL is a pathetic tool.


----------



## Antares (Sep 29, 2013)

boedicca said:


> I'm not a man, bub.
> 
> I'm a gal.
> 
> And LL is a pathetic tool.



Good god gal, LL is a legend in his own mind....why he thinks he is the "smartest" guy in the room.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 29, 2013)

It's cute how he has such an active fantasy life.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



The _timing_?  You mean because it's the end of September and we are entering the last quarter of 2013 and these individual plans will go away come Jan 1, 2014 and these people need to choose a new plan from the exchange that is supposedly going to be up and running in a few days?  You mean because a month ago these people didn't know their individual plan, which fit their needs, was going away because Obama said 'if you like your plan you can keep it' so why would they think their plan was going away?  You mean _that _timing?  wtf, are you on crack or something? You think people are lying about their insurance plans just because ... you think people are lying about their insurance plans?  You're one of the dumber leftists I've encountered ... and that's saying something.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 29, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



One that makes you pay for things that no catastrophic plan ever covered before.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



You mean everyone who works for themselves, and recognizes that preparing for a major medical disaster could keep them from losing everything, yet also recognizing that most people do not need comprehensive coverage that covers routine procedures and drives up costs?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 29, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



His claim was that he had a Cadillac plan, which are not common because they have high premiums, cover almost everything you can think of, and have no caps. That is where his lie falls apart, so stop pretending that what he said he had compares with a normal plan where people are told, in advance, about the coverage limits, if they exist.

By the way, simply dropping someone because they get sick is considered fraud, and is prosecutable, so it happened only in rare cases, and they got away with it even less than they tried it.


----------



## Antares (Sep 29, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



*If not the cap, the insurance company can just drop you.*

NO they can't.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Why don't you give is a count of all the people who had catastrophic plans? Is it because it is less than 10? Probably less than 5? 

Despite your abysmal ignorance, no plan that existed before Obamacare is going to survive. Every single one of them will be phased out of existence by the law, which means that everyone has a legitimate gripe about Obama saying "If you like your plan, you can keep your plan." Your problem is that you still believe the lie.


----------



## Politico (Sep 29, 2013)

dblack said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > It is not about mooches, you arrogant fuck. It is about working poor....who have had no access to affordable Heath care. It is way past due.
> ...



And moochers. And raising tax revenue.


----------



## daveman (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


I accept your acknowledgement that you have no proof and only wishful thinking.


----------



## daveman (Sep 29, 2013)

Roo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a man, bub.
> ...



He's right -- if this is the room:


----------



## Antares (Sep 29, 2013)

daveman said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



That made me laugh, thanks


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 29, 2013)

daveman said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



i am pretty sure that chair is smarter than Laugher.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 29, 2013)

daveman said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




Hey!  That chair is smarter than both LL and Obama!


----------



## Antares (Sep 29, 2013)

I think that that is the chair Clint used at the Convention.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 29, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> ...bronze plans are high-deductible plans. Get it?



Who pays the $5000 deductible?

 Thats over $400 a month

 Don't you have to add that to the cost


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 29, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > ...bronze plans are high-deductible plans. Get it?
> ...



Max out of pocket expenses is $6,250 for an individual, which makes it roughly $521.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 29, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Greenbeard said:
> ...




Hmmmmm...I don't think that includes the cost of the premiums themselves.  Premiums generally don't apply to deductibles...so the actual total could be $2-3K higher.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 29, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



You are correct, my mistake.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 29, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...





A lot of people are in for a big shock when they find out that their FREE ObamaCare actually costs $600 to $700 per month.


----------



## syrenn (Sep 29, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



except for all of the same entitlement leaches who will get ALL it for free......


----------



## syrenn (Sep 29, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



per person....


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 29, 2013)

I find it hilarious the RWer's hate what private industry has done with all their power gets them.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 29, 2013)

syrenn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...




And just think of the double jeopardy when a family's plan is considered Cadillac due to the high fees...and they get socked with the extra taxes.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 29, 2013)

Lie upon lie upon lie! 

It does sound horrible. Just horrible.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 29, 2013)

But Obama secretly told GreenBeard it would cost $10,000 a year so that's the $2,500 savings


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 29, 2013)

Roo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a man, bub.
> ...



Nope. I am not even close to being the smartest in the room. I'm of average intelligence. 

How does that make you feel?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 29, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> I find it hilarious the RWer's hate what private industry has done with all their power gets them.



Health care hasnt been private since the mid-60's


----------



## Antares (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Son please.......you assume you are a person of consequence....

I will give you this though...at least we have found some common ground.

We both understand that Obama lied.


----------



## Greenbeard (Sep 29, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Who pays the $5000 deductible?
> 
> Thats over $400 a month
> 
> Don't you have to add that to the cost



If you anticipate a high probability of incurring medical costs, then you'd want to pay a higher premium for a lower-deductible plan. High-deductible plans are not for everyone, certainly not for people with absolute certainty of tapping out their deductible. You choose a plan based on a mix of your own risk aversion and your expected medical costs.

All these years of GOPers pushing high-deductible plans and now it turns out their base doesn't even understand them.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 29, 2013)

Roo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



I assume I am a person of consequence? What does that even mean? I don't have any trouble dealing with any nutter here.....that is true. 

You are not stupid. You are a little crazy and you are unnecessarily abrasive. You have an inferiority complex that forces you to accept bullshit as fact. I trust that someday you will figure it out. But you won't admit it. 

As far as Obama lying......no more than any politician in a campaign. A little spin to make numbers look good.....a little gamesmanship. Not anything to freak out over. 

I suppose you are referring to the "you can keep your insurance" line. Yeah....that sound bite should have an "if it is worth a shit" connected to it. How horrible of him!

You owned me again, Roo. I should be careful of you. And paired with D-man and Bodick...you are awesome!


----------



## Antares (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



LOL,an armchair psychiatrist....

Sorry kid, again you assume more than you should 

You see you take yourself way too seriously...and that is your biggest flaw....I don't...I just have fun exposing the silliness of some folks stupid assertions.

When it comes this HC issue...you don't want to get into a "factual" discussion with me, I know the facts 

As far as abrasive, your lack of self awareness is amusing.

Pay attention how you respond to others...it will shed some light how I respond to you.


----------



## Trajan (Sep 29, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Who pays the $5000 deductible?
> ...



whats not understood is, and I mean most particularly those that folks at the lower ends,  genuinely beleive, and not on a partisan basis but just by listening to say, Obama and the media cheerleaders, that they will be on the hook for a deductible at all....and that "Free" actually means, _Free_....


these are not folks that have deductibles on say,  on automobiles becasue they generally don't own brand new vehicles that require comprehensive coverage with a deductible........so I would say their experience with that is limited, but they will I think remember obama telling everyone for the price ( or less(?) of a cell phone bill they will have health care.......when they discover that that is not so, or lets say at the least grossly mischaracterized,  well  ( I would venture some have already caught on) .....

 I asked you 3 years ago if you thought the gov. i.e Obama et al were characterizing the plans/programs/issues correctly/honestly warts and all, are they being forthright, you refused to answer. We both know, the answer is, no. 

I'll ask you again; is Obama et al  characterizing the plans/program/issues honestly/ correctly, warts and all? Are they being forthright?


----------



## daveman (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Lie upon lie upon lie!
> 
> It does sound horrible. Just horrible.



You throwing your little hissy fits may be aerobic, but they don't alter reality, Skippy.


----------



## daveman (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Smarter than you.


----------



## Antares (Sep 29, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



*
I'll ask you again; is Obama et al characterizing the plans/program/issues honestly/ correctly, warts and all? Are they being forthright? *

No, and neither is Greenie.


----------



## hortysir (Sep 29, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> How much is the monthly premium per person x 12?



1st off, thanks for the thread, Bo. I was gonna start one but I'd rather just reply to this one.

MeBelle, the article I was going to link has the costs listed, for my area (yours could be more or less).

Here are the lowest monthly premiums for a 27-year-old resident for  the plans that will be available to Manatee residents, before tax  credits:
Lowest bronze (Lowest monthly premiums, highest out-of-pocket costs) Manatee -- $198
Sarasota -- $191
Florida -- $169
U.S. average -- $163

Read more here: Manatee residents will have 69 Obamacare plans to choose from on 'exchange' | Health | Bradenton Herald​
More at link: 
Manatee residents will have 69 Obamacare plans to choose from on 'exchange' | Health | Bradenton Herald


Our left-leaning counterparts will have us believe that these are very affordable prices. On the surface they'd be right but look at the deductibles and copays Bo listed.
Also, don't forget, that this is not JUST a new and added expense......
It's fucking MANDATORY!!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 29, 2013)

Roo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



You misunderstand. You are always abrasive. I have a filter. Check yourself.

And....on the idea that you know the facts about HC? That may be true. But you are NOT being honest about what you know. You are bullshitting. It is easy for anyone to see. Why are you not spending a fucking moment correcting the lies that your nutter pals are dropping here? Don't want to be disagreeable?

Maybe you can answer this one honestly?

Has the GOP spread misinformation about the ACA? Have USMB members posted such misinformation as fact on these pages? 

If yes.....please discuss these cases and set the record straight.

Thanks.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 29, 2013)

hortysir said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > How much is the monthly premium per person x 12?
> ...



Yes. Mandatory. It requires that everyone be held personally responsible for funding their own insurance coverage. If you don't have the scratch....you'll get some help. If you do....tough shit. You need to have insurance. Simple.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



What is he bullshitting about?

What lies?

And why do you continue to call people nutters?   That's not very respectful.


----------



## hortysir (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Glad to see (or is that 'sorry to say') you're fine with your government mandating that.
I'm not. Simple


----------



## Antares (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I have spent this day correcting the misconceptions of both sides LL.

What specifically am I "bullshitting" about?

No, I am not always abrasive..it simply depends on who I am talking to and how they are posting, sorry kid...been doing this for awhile.

*Has the GOP spread misinformation about the ACA? Have USMB members posted such misinformation as fact on these pages? *

BOTH sides have LL, including me before I educated myself.


----------



## Antares (Sep 29, 2013)

Be VERY specific on what I have "bullshitted" about.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 29, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



Please...don't ask another person to archive lies here. Nobody has that much time. 

And the "nutter" thing. It is earned.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 29, 2013)

Roo said:


> Be VERY specific on what I have "bullshitted" about.



No. Why don't you just admit your lies now and save us the time. Include the lies by omission....and all the times you allow another person to lie and don't correct them. 

You gonna keep denying? Or come clean?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 29, 2013)

Roo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



Both sides? That does not answer the question. Please list the GOP lies as you see them. Thanks.


----------



## daveman (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Has the GOP spread misinformation about the ACA? Have USMB members posted such misinformation as fact on these pages?



How many people have you informed on and denounced to flag@whitehouse.gov and AttackWatch!!?


----------



## Antares (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Be VERY specific on what I have "bullshitted" about.
> ...



YOU made the accusation kid, you need to give specific examples.

I warned you, I've been doing this for awhile...you can't bully me...you can't deflect, and I will not let you lie.

Give examples of where I've bullshitted here.


----------



## Antares (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by LoneLaugher  
Quote: Originally Posted by Roo  
Be VERY specific on what I have "bullshitted" about.
No. Why don't you just admit your lies now and save us the time. Include the lies by omission....and all the times you allow another person to lie and don't correct them. 

You gonna keep denying? Or come clean?
YOU made the accusation kid, you need to give specific examples.

I warned you, I've been doing this for awhile...you can't bully me...you can't deflect, and I will not let you lie.

Give examples of where I've bullshitted here. 


Kid?


----------



## hortysir (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



That is a hilarious double standard as you would never attempt to point out a lie circulated by the democratic party


----------



## Antares (Sep 29, 2013)

Kid, why run....you made an accusation.....butch up sally......point out my lies.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 29, 2013)

Roo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



Been doing that for a few days here. Will not go back into archives to deal with your lame "debate" tactic. 

Lets focus on the here and now. Lets have the list of GOP lies about the ACA that have been repeated here....and that you have let go without correction. Do you need some help?

Address these, please.

Congress is exempt from Obamacare.

The ACA is a government takeover of health care in America.

Obamacare is funded by cuts to Medicare

Obamacer will cost a typical family an extra $7450.00


Need more?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Translation:  I've got nothing I just like to bitch.

Did it ever occur to you that if you spoke to others with respect they'd reciprocate it?  Well, most would.  There are always assholes ... on both sides.


----------



## Antares (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




LOL, kid...you said I have been bullshitting here...show me where


----------



## Antares (Sep 29, 2013)

Kid?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 29, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Who pays the $5000 deductible?
> ...



Sounds like you support medical savings accounts


----------



## hortysir (Sep 29, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Except, NOW, they're capped


----------



## dblack (Sep 29, 2013)

hortysir said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Greenbeard said:
> ...



Of course they are. The whole point is push people into the insurance pens.


----------



## hortysir (Sep 29, 2013)

dblack said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



And the weak-minded are okay with that


----------



## Antares (Sep 29, 2013)

Gotta wonder why ANYONE is comfy with the IRS having access to their Medical Records.....


----------



## hortysir (Sep 29, 2013)

Roo said:


> Gotta wonder why ANYONE is comfy with the IRS having access to their Medical Records.....



For God's sake don't mention to your doctor that you're a republican or that you own any guns


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 29, 2013)

Roo said:


> Gotta wonder why ANYONE is comfy with the IRS having access to their Medical Records.....



Republican Overreach on IRS

PolitiFact Virginia | Cantor says Obamacare gives IRS access to personal health records


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 29, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> I find it hilarious the RWer's hate what private industry has done with all their power gets them.



I find it highly confusing that you still don't understand that the government doesn't have all the power.


----------



## Antares (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta wonder why ANYONE is comfy with the IRS having access to their Medical Records.....
> ...



.....so......


*The IRS Is Accessing Your Health Records. You Trust Them*

The IRS Is Accessing Your Health Records. You Trust Them? - Forbes

*IRS sued for seizing 60 million medical records*

IRS sued for seizing 60 million medical records - Washington Times

*Sorry kid, they are the enforcement arm of the ACA....the MOMENT you sign up on the Exchanges they get access to everything.*

If I can't quote Fox you can't quote factcheck 

*The IRS, Obamacare, and You: The Government Is Coming for Your Health Insurance Records*

Obamacare and the IRS are Coming for Your Health Insurance Records

*Section 431(a) of the bill says that the IRS must divulge taxpayer identity information, including the filing status, the modified adjusted gross income, the number of dependents, and "other information as is prescribed by" regulation. That information will be provided to the new Health Choices Commissioner and state health programs and used to determine who qualifies for "affordability credits."

Section 245(b)(2)(A) says the IRS must divulge tax return details -- there's no specified limit on what's available or unavailable -- to the Health Choices Commissioner. The purpose, again, is to verify "affordability credits."

 Section 1801(a) says that the Social Security Administration can obtain tax return data on anyone who may be eligible for a "low-income prescription drug subsidy" but has not applied for it.

Over at the Institute for Policy Innovation (a free-market think tank and presumably no fan of Obamacare), Tom Giovanetti argues that: "How many thousands of federal employees will have access to your records? The privacy of your health records will be only as good as the most nosy, most dishonest and most malcontented federal employee.... So say good-bye to privacy from the federal government. It was fun while it lasted for 233 years."
*

Democratic Health Care Bill Divulges IRS Tax Data - Taking Liberties - CBS News


----------



## hortysir (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta wonder why ANYONE is comfy with the IRS having access to their Medical Records.....
> ...



Because our upstanding IRS would never do anything nefarious


----------



## Greenbeard (Sep 29, 2013)

Roo said:


> *Section 431(a) of the bill says that the IRS must divulge taxpayer identity information, including the filing status, the modified adjusted gross income, the number of dependents, and "other information as is prescribed by" regulation. That information will be provided to the new Health Choices Commissioner and state health programs and used to determine who qualifies for "affordability credits."
> 
> Section 245(b)(2)(A) says the IRS must divulge tax return details -- there's no specified limit on what's available or unavailable -- to the Health Choices Commissioner. The purpose, again, is to verify "affordability credits."
> 
> ...



You're back to pretending H.R. 3200 is the Affordable Care Act? Christ.


----------



## Antares (Sep 29, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > *Section 431(a) of the bill says that the IRS must divulge taxpayer identity information, including the filing status, the modified adjusted gross income, the number of dependents, and "other information as is prescribed by" regulation. That information will be provided to the new Health Choices Commissioner and state health programs and used to determine who qualifies for "affordability credits."
> ...



(smile) Pops...can you tell me how one who is over 30 can qualify for a Cat plan under Obamacare?

Can you?


----------



## Greenbeard (Sep 29, 2013)

Roo said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



What the fuck are you talking about? You're back to posting bullshit because you still don't know any better. Nobody new has access to your medical records, dipshit.

Know your limits. Stick to the insurance pamphlets you've been memorizing the past few weeks and leave it at that.


----------



## Antares (Sep 29, 2013)

[Bhttp://www.lifehealthpro.com/2013/07/01/meet-irs-form-1095-a][/B]

*"Each taxpayer or responsible adult who enrolled, or whose family member enrolled" in an exchange QHP would get a summary of the information going to the IRS on a new form, the Form 1095-A.*

*While Form 1095-A has not be released yet, it will be used to report:
 Level of coverage
 Identifying information for the primary insured and each enrollee
 Amount of premiums and advance credit payments for the coverage
 Information (concerning, for example, a change in circumstances) provided to the Exchange necessary to determine eligibility for and the amount of the credit
 Other information necessary to determine if a taxpayer has received the appropriate advance credit payments.


Read more: Healthcare act results in new tax information form | 1099News*

You lose pop....again.

Now.....why are you such a fucking coward?


*In addition to its taxation and enforcement efforts, the IRS will be involved intimately in building and administering the state insurance exchanges, will have a role in monitoring health insurance markets and will have complete access to all medical records.*

IRS requests thousands of new agents to enforce Obamacare « Watchdog.org


----------



## hortysir (Sep 29, 2013)

Too bad Lois retired.....look at all she would have been in charge of


----------



## Antares (Sep 29, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Greenbeard said:
> ...



You don't know SHIT about the Law pops...you can't answer the question because you nothing more than what healthcare.gov has told you.

I own your ass and you know it.

What did Bammy decree would happen if an insured lets his "compliant" plan lapse?


----------



## Greenbeard (Sep 29, 2013)

Roo said:


> [Bhttp://www.lifehealthpro.com/2013/07/01/meet-irs-form-1095-a][/B]
> 
> *"Each taxpayer or responsible adult who enrolled, or whose family member enrolled" in an exchange QHP would get a summary of the information going to the IRS on a new form, the Form 1095-A.*



Are you kidding me? You don't know the difference between your _taxes_ and your medical record?

Here's a hint: one contains financial information and is shared with your employer and the IRS, the other contains health information and is shared with your doctors. Maybe some kind of mnemonic device is in order?


----------



## Antares (Sep 29, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > [Bhttp://www.lifehealthpro.com/2013/07/01/meet-irs-form-1095-a][/B]
> ...



Keep looking pops, I posted the turth...you really are a stupid old cow.

Poor pops...you'd never heard of 1095-A until tonight


----------



## Greenbeard (Sep 29, 2013)

Roo said:


> Keep looking pops, I posted the turth...you really are a stupid old cow.





Like I said, stick to the insurance brochures you've been cramming. Things get embarrassing quickly for you when you speak beyond the five things you've learned.


----------



## Antares (Sep 29, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Keep looking pops, I posted the turth...you really are a stupid old cow.
> ...



Poor Greenie...you like my dick in your ass don't you?

You are ignorant of ANYTHING not posted at healthcare.gov.

You lose.


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 29, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Congress is exempt from Obamacare.


Last month, the White House quietly announced that Congress Members and their staff would be exempt from certain ObamaCare provisions.

As Congress And Its Staffers Try To Weasel Out Of Obamacare, Americans Smell A Rat - Forbes


> The ACA is a government takeover of health care in America.


This question is far more complex to answer than I will allow myself time for.



> Obamacare is funded by cuts to Medicare


Last week, a new Congressional Budget Office (CBO) report updated the amount of money Obamacare robs out of Medicare from $500 billion to a whopping $716 billion between 2013 and 2022.

Check the links in the blog to the CBO report. 
Obamacare Robs Medicare of $716 Billion to Fund Itself | The Foundry: Conservative Policy News Blog from The Heritage Foundation




> Obamacer will cost a typical family an extra $7450.00


1st post in thread.


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 29, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Greenbeard said:
> ...



One more time!


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 29, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > [Bhttp://www.lifehealthpro.com/2013/07/01/meet-irs-form-1095-a][/B]
> ...



Are you kidding me?
Didn't you read the freaking link?

IRS requests thousands of new agents to enforce Obamacare « Watchdog.org


More commonly known as Obamacare, the ACA contains 18 separate tax provisions and 47 monitoring functions. It will fall on the IRS to collect taxes and to enforce one of the key provisions of the law  ensuring that every individual in the country has health insurance, and levying a tax on those that do not. It will also be responsible for collecting taxes from employers that do not offer insurance, manufacturers of medical devices and drug companies.

In addition to its taxation and enforcement efforts, *the IRS will be involved intimately in building and administering the state insurance exchanges, will have a role in monitoring health insurance markets and will have complete access to all medical records.*


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 29, 2013)

I like t3h Bronze plan  

Sent from my BNTV600 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## boedicca (Sep 29, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > [Bhttp://www.lifehealthpro.com/2013/07/01/meet-irs-form-1095-a][/B]
> ...




You're neglecting the wee feature in ObamaCare which will require doctors to provide medical records to the Big Uber Centralized ObamaCare Database which unifies medical records, financial records, and whatever else they wish.

Your doctor is now required to send details of your sex life to the Feds.  Although in your case, there likely isn't anything to report, so you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 29, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > [Bhttp://www.lifehealthpro.com/2013/07/01/meet-irs-form-1095-a][/B]
> ...



^that

Roo, being the eXtreme rw'er that he is, can easily melt-down. Fear &/or hate are the eXtreme rw'ers primary motivators. Don't believe me? Try turning on Fox & Friends some time & you'll see what I mean.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 29, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...




And right on cue, we have a little Obamabot trying to divert attention away from the biggest con ever pulled on the American people - one which destroys any and all privacy and independence from the Overlords.

Good little sheeple, he be.


----------



## dblack (Sep 29, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



If you have nothing to hide, you have nothing to fear.


----------



## Greenbeard (Sep 29, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Are you kidding me?
> Didn't you read the freaking link?
> 
> IRS requests thousands of new agents to enforce Obamacare « Watchdog.org



Wow, someone on the internet said that. Compelling!



boedicca said:


> You're neglecting the wee feature in ObamaCare which will require doctors to provide medical records to the Big Uber Centralized ObamaCare Database which unifies medical records, financial records, and whatever else they wish.
> 
> Your doctor is now required to send details of your sex life to the Feds.  Although in your case, there likely isn't anything to report, so you have nothing to worry about.



The data hub connects existing federal data sources, none of which have anyone's personal health information. And no, despite what Rush told you, your doctor doesn't send personal details of anything to the feds.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 29, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you kidding me?
> ...



From the administration that has the NSA spying on you and the IRS crushing the "enemy"

Yeah we believe you GB


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 29, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you kidding me?
> ...



Thank you!  Same as your posts 

So anyhow, how come you never respond to this post, no matter how many times I post it?


MeBelle60 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Bronze is not a catastrophic plan.
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...-all-a-lie-about-obamacare-6.html#post7786355
post #205


----------



## Greenbeard (Sep 29, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Thank you!  Same as your posts



No kidding. If you evaluate the veracity of facts based on who you trust more, you're doing it wrong. Use your own fucking head.



> So anyhow, how come you never respond to this post, no matter how many times I post it?



What are you looking for? You've refused to share any information about this hypothetical family's situation, making it an entirely useless exercise. The specifics of the circumstances are determinative. Without knowing them, there's nothing to talk about.


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 29, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you!  Same as your posts
> ...



What information should I be revealing to you besides what the family pays now and what the family will be paying under ACA? 

The only other thing I can say without giving up someones identity is they obviously make too much to get a subsidy, by about $1K. 

My comment was in response to this:



Greenbeard said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Second, that bronze plan is bare bones. It leaves the insured with 40% of the bill.
> ...


----------



## Politico (Sep 30, 2013)

What should you reveal? How you know what no one knows yet lol.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you kidding me?
> ...


This may come as a shock to you, but your say-so (ordered by your liberal masters) is less than compelling.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you!  Same as your posts
> ...


Why should she?  You're not.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 30, 2013)

Roo said:


> [Bhttp://www.lifehealthpro.com/2013/07/01/meet-irs-form-1095-a][/B]
> 
> *"Each taxpayer or responsible adult who enrolled, or whose family member enrolled" in an exchange QHP would get a summary of the information going to the IRS on a new form, the Form 1095-A.*
> 
> ...



Do you have any other link/info saying the IRS will have access to medical records besides this?  FactCheck says this is a lie.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 30, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> The data hub connects existing federal data sources, none of which have anyone's personal health information. And no, despite what Rush told you, your doctor doesn't send personal details of anything to the feds.




Well gee whiz, what could possibly go wrong with that?


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 30, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> ...bronze plans are high-deductible plans. Get it?



which raises a very interesting question.  just what will the taxpayers be getting fleeced for?  bronze plans or premium silver plans?   


are we going to have a situation where a hard working citizen who makes barely enough to live but enough not to receive a subsity is forced to buy a bronze plan with a high deductable while someone who is collecting welfare, living off food stamps, has a housing subsidy and an obama phone, returing no value to society is given a free cadilac plan?


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 30, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > ...bronze plans are high-deductible plans. Get it?
> ...



Don't we already?


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 30, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Wow.  Is this thing expensive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is like buying a car for a dollar, yet you have to do pay the for a new motor, transmission, muffler, brakes, paint job, A/C, fix the interior and get 4 new tires! 

I read the fine print on the article that stated the Bronze plan is supported to be a low premium for high out of pocket costs. It's targeted towards the poor of the poor (poverty level). They stated with the without the subsidy premiums could $177 a per  (not that cheap when you see what you get), then with the subsidy it can go down, but you have to qualify and that is no guarantee.

Al you get with this plan is free preventative healthcare! Watch what happens to these FREE preventive checks. They will be meaningless. A $60 co-pay is crazy expensive. I have never paid over $20!  But the killer is the $5K deductible. What use is a low premium if you have to pay $5K before you get the insurance company to pay for your care.

Think about it. Break $5K over 12 months, that would equate to $416 a month. That's not cheap, esp when this is supposed to be targeted for the poor.


----------



## Antares (Sep 30, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you kidding me?
> ...



LOL pops you are an idiot.......do you think its cute when you believe only your "sources"


----------



## Antares (Sep 30, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you kidding me?
> ...



*According to your Department, the Federal Data Services Hub will share and transmit protected health information, tax and financial information, criminal background and immigration status, and various other personal information between agencies, including the Internal Revenue Service, HHS, the Departments of Justice, Homeland Security, Veterans Affairs, Defense, and the Social Security Administration, state governments, as well as state and federal exchanges. *

Ways and Means Members Express Concerns about Federal Data Hub | House Committee on Ways & Means

Hmmm, "personal health information"

Ooooppps


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 30, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Wow.  Is this thing expensive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



according to the site that is the least expensive 

i dont spend five thousand a year on health care now


----------



## realinvestment (Sep 30, 2013)

Jon, I think this is a great plan.  Bare bones, but gives coverage for the big catastrophic event.

There's about a million people filing bankrupt every year due to unmanageable medical bills.  This will greatly reduce that problem.


----------



## Trajan (Sep 30, 2013)

I see some folks are beginning to lose their cool, eh greenbeard? 

I have not seen you get this vulgar in so short a span, ever, across 3 sites over 4 years.

Its funny, but not unexpected;  despite the media being fully in the tank, and the dancing around they and you do, it will out......I told you I was patient...the worms turns.

It started with a vote via supra majority, with not 1 opposition vote ( none of this consternation would be happening if they had cadged 15 gop senators and 40 or 50 in the house as I have said many times), a litany of special treatment meted out, then the biggeys- postponing the employer mandate, the non verification, ordering the OPM to over rule the law as to congress and their staffers, the 1400 waivers, and the other what, 13, 14 laws/strictures in obamacare,  that he has postponed, dropped waived as he grandly states how congress passed the LAW, the supreme court upheld it ( as a TAX, which he vehemently denied was so) as if none of the waiving etc. had even occurred ....*shrugs*...now, the rubber meets the road. 


I await the biggest drop of all, how hes going to satisfy the unions........With the real and concerted wide ranging growth of hostility to unions etc. we have seen over the last 4 years, right to work advances etc. how ever he does it, its gonna leave a mark, a big 1.....We shall see.


----------



## Greenbeard (Sep 30, 2013)

Roo said:


> LOL pops you are an idiot.......do you think its cute when you believe only your "sources"



This isn't rocket science. The data hub exists to verify eligibility 1) to buy insurance through an exchange (illegals can't) and 2) to get the affordability tax credit. The information required to do that is both obvious and spelled out explicitly in regulation :



> *CATEGORIES OF RECORDS IN THE SYSTEM:*
> 
> Information maintained in this system for individual applicant/enrollees includes, but may not be limited to, the applicant's first name, last name, middle initial, mailing address or permanent residential address (if different from the mailing address), date of birth, Social Security Number (if the applicant has one), taxpayer status, gender, ethnicity, residency, email address, and telephone number. The system will also maintain information that will verify the information provided by the individual/enrollee or by the application filer on behalf of other applicants that will enable a decision about an applicant's eligibility. The system will collect and maintain information that the applicant or the application filer on behalf of other applicants submits pertaining to
> 
> ...



If you're seeking categorical eligibility for Medicaid (i.e. as aged, blind and disabled) then that has to be verified. That's all.


----------



## Antares (Sep 30, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > LOL pops you are an idiot.......do you think its cute when you believe only your "sources"
> ...




YOU said.....

*The data hub connects existing federal data sources, none of which have anyone's personal health information. And no, despite what Rush told you, your doctor doesn't send personal details of anything to the feds. *

You are wrog, they indeed transmit PHI...as I just showed you.


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 30, 2013)

Politico said:


> What should you reveal? How you know what no one knows yet lol.



Not according to Greenbeard who supplied the link to the California exchange.


 [MENTION=32973]LoneLaugher[/MENTION] 

Who shrilly demands answers to questions yet when given answers doesn't respond, but stopped by long enough to thank your post.


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 30, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > How much is the monthly premium per person x 12?
> ...



That is per person. A family of four could be in for $1K a month on this shit plan!


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 1, 2013)

Greenbeard said:


> ...bronze plans are high-deductible plans. Get it?



That's your comeback. You do realize the bronze plan is targetted to the poor, but how is this different than no insurance for them? Nothing in the plan other then preventative care (and watch what gets called preventative care in the next few years, it will be as useless for your health than can of coke) is covered. Everything else is essentially out of pocket up to $5K. For the poor that is the equivalent of being uninsured!

Face it the bronze will suck for the people they target and the silver, gold and platinum will also!


----------



## Politico (Oct 1, 2013)

And still we know nothing.


----------



## Antares (Oct 1, 2013)

I just spoke to a gal, 51 years old, makes 28000.00 and her premium came to 300.66...4750 ded, no benefits prior to hitting it.'

Tell me how that is affordable for her?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 1, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > ...bronze plans are high-deductible plans. Get it?
> ...



Everything I've been hearing and reading...you got it spot on.  Guess who gets to pay for their Cadillac plans?  Yep, you got it...the same hard working citizen who barely makes it now.  But hell, progs don't care.  Most of them are either receiving massive subsidies or are already exempt from Obamaextortion.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 1, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Greenbeard said:
> ...



Yes, but the rates just got jacked and enshrined in "law".


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 1, 2013)

I just did a calculation on my family of 6 (I took out the employer option, because that disqualifies you for any subsidy) and my family's annual premiums for this SHIT Bronze plan would be $11,005! That $917 a month for something I won't even pay $1 for!

How is this going to be good for the middle class? If this bottom level plan costs so much imagine the other plans!

Subsidy Calculator | The Henry J. Kaiser Family Foundation


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 1, 2013)

The NSA is going to keep our medical data safe


----------



## dblack (Oct 1, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The NSA is going to keep our medical data safe



"You're in good hands ..."


----------



## Lovebears65 (Oct 1, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



and guess who really pays. People who Pay TAXEs  . Yet again the tax payers get screwed while the lazy get rewarded ..


----------



## Trajan (Oct 1, 2013)

I just heard Obama create an analogy ala apple and their new operating system and glitches in the exchanges etc....jesus, what a dolt, seriously. 

That was simply infantile......so that should appeal to the obamacare sptters.


----------



## daveman (Oct 1, 2013)

Trajan said:


> I just heard Obama create an analogy ala apple and their new operating system and glitches in the exchanges etc....jesus, what a dolt, seriously.
> 
> That was simply infantile......so that should appeal to the obamacare sptters.



Saw this on Facebook:
The president just said that "Nobody suggested Apple stop selling iPads when they found glitches." 2 Things:

1). I would imagine some tech blogger out there suggested Apple pull them until they worked out the bugs, but that's not the issue. 
2). The IRS was not standing by with a fat penalty if I failed to buy an iPad.​


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 1, 2013)

daveman said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > I just heard Obama create an analogy ala apple and their new operating system and glitches in the exchanges etc....jesus, what a dolt, seriously.
> ...




*The IRS was not standing by with a fat penalty if I failed to buy an iPad.*


but as per the ruling at the sc 

that certainly is a possibility


----------



## Trajan (Oct 1, 2013)

daveman said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > I just heard Obama create an analogy ala apple and their new operating system and glitches in the exchanges etc....jesus, what a dolt, seriously.
> ...





aca was signed -  March 23, 2010.

thats 3 years and 6 months ago. Obama waived the verification portion and the employer mandate.......


so here we are, 3 years, 6 months later, they knew this day would come though they have punted some big issues 2 of which I stated above..............and what? they are blaming it on high traffic?


----------



## daveman (Oct 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...


Yep.  There literally is no limit at all now on government power.  

SCOTUS scroodus.


----------



## daveman (Oct 1, 2013)

Trajan said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...


Government is absolutely incompetent at almost everything it does.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 1, 2013)

Trajan said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



They'll blame It on sunspots, as long as no one blames them.


----------

